# I am so excited about my new babies! champagne?



## Legacy (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been looking for champagnes in my area and can't find any for sale but I did get to to buy a very large NZ white a couple of weeks ago that was bred to a champagne.

She just had her babies today. I know that there are at least 7 of them.

I can't wait till I can get a better look at them and find out what color they are. She had them today during the day which I thought was odd but she did great and is taking care of them.

tomorrow I will check them out and see how many champagnes I have.


----------



## smalltimer (Apr 29, 2011)

well done it very exiting times when you have a new litter


----------



## Legacy (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok, So I have 7 babies, 2 broken, 4 either gray or brown and only 1 black one.  I am happy I have 7 live healthy babies but I was hoping more of the them were black.

And I know that just because one is black doesn't mean it's champagne especially since the lineage is unknown.

I wonder if champagnes have recessive traits.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats of the babies!

I don't know much about color.  Don't have my rabbit books from back in the 1980s anymore.  Hey!  Wait!  I will look on the internet!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 30, 2011)

I am reading through a website on rabbit genetics and YIKES!  I remember now how confused I was in high school biology when we studied genetics and how confused I was when I had my rabbits in the 1980s.

Understanding Boxer dog color genetics is MUCH easier.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Apr 30, 2011)

Awwwwwwww!!!  Hope everything goes good with the babies!!! I just wanted to add that my French lop had her babies in the afternoon both times, and all the babies have always been fine . I don't know if it is normal or not but it always seems to go fine with mine!!!


----------

